# silly python upgrade



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

ok the verdicts still out on this one, but have a look anyway. the object here is to be a ble to drain a tank to a predetermined level, w/out having to stand over it. can also be filled w/out having to hold the hose, but i don't recommend leaving the room while filling.










what ur looking at, is basically the business end of a python run through some sink piping, easily located at the hardware store. the other end gets drained on the lawn, then hooked back up to a faucet, for filling.










as u can see, the unit hangs all by itself. just close the lid on it. of course gravel vaccuming is not optional w/ this upgrade. the python debris cylinder can be cut to any lengh, to drain a specific amount of water. total cost...under $5.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a buddy that uses something similar using a 1 1/4" lavatory tail piece with 1 1/2" pipe and a 1 1/4"-1 1/2" gasket. He just drains his water on the floor. His fishroom is in his basement, so nobody panic here.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

man i wish i could do that!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd be worried about a curious fish swimming into it and ending up down the drain. Have you considered putting some mesh over it? Other than that it's awesome though- great for HUGE tanks that take ages for even a small % water change.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

okiemavis said:


> I'd be worried about a curious fish swimming into it and ending up down the drain. Have you considered putting some mesh over it? Other than that it's awesome though- great for HUGE tanks that take ages for even a small % water change.


hopefully that won't happen okie. don't currently have any fish small enough to get in there, but i will soon, so interesting addition that would make.


----------

